# BND - Bandanna Energy



## Squawkbox (3 April 2009)

Gosh; a leap from 18 cents to 25 cents - no announcement and only 40,000 turnover, so I wonder what is up?


----------



## happytown (3 June 2009)

shares (currently able to be traded) 30,305,137 (301,875,006 in escrow - 242,003,203 until 09/10/10, 59,871,803 until 26/09/09)

options approx 5.8M executive exercisable from .80 and upwards

cash in bank approx $6.6M

cash outlfows this qtr approx $1.3M

the top 20 s/holders hold approx 93% of shares (mostly in escrow as above) 

projects

arcadia 100% bowen basin inferred 273M t (target 1,150M t) (25kms from rail line)
springsure creek 100% bowen basin inferred 221.4M t indicated 17.6M t EPC 891 (target 417 - 600M t) (18kms from rail line) (5Mtpa rom project 20 y minelife mining 2014)
arcturus 100% bowen basin inferred 99M t indicated 55M t EPC 1221 (15 kms form rail line) (potential for open cut - 98M t at less than 60m depth)
wanella 100% bowen basin
dingo west 30% (macarthur coal to earn 70%) bowen basin inferred 91.1M t EPC 861 (literally on rail line, Macarthur Coal earning up to 70% by funding development to first production) (Open cut mine with capacity of at least 1.9 Mtpa) (All infrastructure to be provided and funded by Macarthur Coal including securing port and rail allocation) (mining by 2012)

arcturus, springsure and arcadia could become a 20M t pa regional development (all within 50Km radius) 

7 other bowen basin tenements yet to be explored

alpha 50% (acmi to earn 50%) galilee basin inferred 922M t indicated 60M t  EPCs 1048, 1049, 1179 & 1180 (AMCI earning up to 50% interest by funding exploration & development program up to $25m)

the maiden resource ann'd recently of 982M t covers just the d seam form the north-east portion of EPC1049 only

as to galilee basin,

clive palmer's waratah coal has entered into an mou with china metallurgical group corp to develop a 40M t p/a based on resources in tenements that abut EPC 1049, (hancock prospecting has ann'd significant resources north of warath tenements) these groups are discussing construction of a 490 kms railway to an export terminal, bandana is the only asx-listed stock with tenements in this area

6 oil and gas projects in the cooper and suart basins

cheers


----------



## happytown (3 June 2009)

and such as it is with tightly held stock, such as bandanna

closed @ .36, up approx 18% on smallish volume

not much for sale currently below .50 (5K @ .385, 5K @.425)

current market cap (only accounting for shares currently tradeable) approx $11M [including escrowed shares approx $120M], current resource estimate across projects 1.2B t (taking into account jv %'s, mostly inferred)

cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (3 June 2009)

happytown said:


> current market cap (only accounting for shares currently tradeable) approx $11M [including escrowed shares approx $120M], current resource estimate across projects 1.2B t (taking into account jv %'s, mostly inferred)
> 
> cheers




The escrowed shares are still shares and therefore still count towards the market cap. Really its no different to someone who buys 'long term' and doesnt sell, so therefore needs to be included


----------



## Squawkbox (3 June 2009)

Appreciate your summary, Happytown.

Looks like this could be a winner - I've always appreciated Dr Shaw's abilities since his GOG days during which he maintained excellent communication with his shareholders.


----------



## happytown (4 June 2009)

sp currently up approx 30%, on minimal volume, as i said about tightly held stock

over 90% of shares are currently in escrow (first tranche come out of escrow in september, until then ...)

cheers


----------



## joea (31 March 2011)

dahussla said:


> Any news on this company???




BND announced that it is assessing corporate transactions to get greater value from its portfolio assets.
BND has sold out of its legacy oil and gas interests for cash.
Recent announcements by Hancock Coal and ResourceHouse put much greater value on Galilae Basin coal than any  brokers.

Calculated NPV $2.30.

Cheers.


----------



## mrlister (4 February 2012)

Nota lot of talk about this stock on here but has moved quite a bit of late. Any techies care to do their number and chart crunching?

I'm tryi g to learn how you do your technical analysis so more description the better. Cheers


----------



## Bibimbap (28 March 2012)

mrlister said:


> Nota lot of talk about this stock on here but has moved quite a bit of late. Any techies care to do their number and chart crunching?
> 
> I'm tryi g to learn how you do your technical analysis so more description the better. Cheers




Read in this month's smart investor magazine that the price target is $1.91 in the next 12 months.  The top pick of their stocks to watch in 2012.  Heading into production next year, and has access to ports in Qld. 
What do people think?


----------



## Bibimbap (8 May 2012)

Bibimbap said:


> Read in this month's smart investor magazine that the price target is $1.91 in the next 12 months.  The top pick of their stocks to watch in 2012.  Heading into production next year, and has access to ports in Qld.
> What do people think?




The small coal firms seem to be hit hard..
BND now 57 cents... I got some at 68 cents ... 
CPL hit close to $2... and is now in the low $1
and obviously we all know what happened to COK...


----------



## skc (8 May 2012)

Bibimbap said:


> The small coal firms seem to be hit hard..
> BND now 57 cents... I got some at 68 cents ...
> CPL hit close to $2... and is now in the low $1
> and obviously we all know what happened to COK...




Big coal not doing that fantastic either. NHC, GCL, AQA are all in pretty solid downtrend.


----------



## Bibimbap (9 May 2012)

skc said:


> Big coal not doing that fantastic either. NHC, GCL, AQA are all in pretty solid downtrend.




Yep.. and so are my Gold stocks  
and  iron ore (AGO)... I"ve given up averaging my costs as I'm just catching a falling knife.

My BND shares were bought for 78cents actually... and I tried queing for some at 51 cents today... but it seemed to find support at 53cents.


----------



## mrlister (21 May 2012)

Anyone got any input into why this one still is sowing no signs of recovery?


----------



## Bibimbap (22 May 2012)

mrlister said:


> Anyone got any input into why this one still is sowing no signs of recovery?




According to one of the segments on the Sky Your MOney Your call last week... It has the potential to drop down to 32 cents!!!
Unfortunately I bought some more at 52 cents thinking that's the bottom.... 

But picked up to 46 cents today....


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

*Measured Coal Resource confirmed at Springsure Creek for at least the first 10 years of underground mine plan*
*Completion of geotechnical holes for detailed mine development*

● Maiden Measured Resource of 52.8 Million Tonnes in Aries 2 Seam
● Indicated Resource of 222.3 Million Tonnes in Aries 2 Seam
● Total Springsure Creek Resource now 543.7 Million Tonnes
● Completion of geotechnical holes for main mine access drifts and underground pit bottom (including main ventilation shaft and underground mine services area)


----------



## tech/a (18 December 2012)

Just bought in a low risk entry (in my view)
Will post a chart shortly


----------



## tech/a (18 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> Just bought in a low risk entry (in my view)
> Will post a chart shortly


----------



## skc (18 December 2012)

tech/a said:


> Just bought in a low risk entry (in my view)
> Will post a chart shortly




Looks good. Thanks for pointing out. 

The small caps are running and it pays to join the fun imho.

DTE is another one that looks promising to me.
Even LYC is showing signs of life. Although a random trading halt can send the stock 50% either direction.


----------



## Skatter (17 March 2013)

Im new to the stock market and fortunately have had some success on my first few goes, in which I've doubled my 3k investment. I became a kid in a candy store and just bought 20K shares at 24Cents as a long term speculative buy (from my own opinion). Looking at the results and forecast possibly not a wise choice as of yet.  Ill just chuck this stock in the cupboard and see what happened in the future. oneway I look at it. is if this stock becomes nothing its from my own choice and not a influence from others and do a bit more intense research next time.


----------



## springhill (17 March 2013)

Skatter said:


> Im new to the stock market and fortunately have had some success on my first few goes, in which I've doubled my 3k investment. I became a kid in a candy store and just bought 20K shares at 24Cents as a long term speculative buy (from my own opinion). Looking at the results and forecast possibly not a wise choice as of yet.  Ill just chuck this stock in the cupboard and see what happened in the future. oneway I look at it. is if this stock becomes nothing its from my own choice and not a influence from others and do a bit more intense research next time.




'Chuck them in the cupboard?'

20k is decent money in anyones language. If you aren't going to keep a watchful eye on them, why not sell them, take the capital loss to negate your capital gain?

You are running the extreme risk of losing all of your $20k.

Maybe if you share your long term analysis, you may receive some valuable advice from those more experienced.

Up to you mate, it's your money.


----------



## skc (29 September 2014)

RIP, BND.

BND was one of the stars in 2009/2010, where every coal stocks were flying and looked like takeover targets. But with the entire sector off track and an effort to sell itself that started too late, it eventually ran out of time and money.

I am surprised that AZJ hasn't said anything about BND's demise, as BND mentioned that AZJ take or pay obligations were a key factor.


----------



## pinkboy (29 September 2014)

Skatter said:


> Im new to the stock market and fortunately have had some success on my first few goes, in which I've doubled my 3k investment. I became a kid in a candy store and just bought 20K shares at 24Cents as a long term speculative buy (from my own opinion). Looking at the results and forecast possibly not a wise choice as of yet.  Ill just chuck this stock in the cupboard and see what happened in the future. oneway I look at it. is if this stock becomes nothing its from my own choice and not a influence from others and do a bit more intense research next time.






springhill said:


> 'Chuck them in the cupboard?'
> 
> 20k is decent money in anyones language. If you aren't going to keep a watchful eye on them, why not sell them, take the capital loss to negate your capital gain?
> 
> ...




Reading back - I wonder how this turned out?


pinkboy


----------



## skc (29 September 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Reading back - I wonder how this turned out?
> 
> 
> pinkboy




I assume it will remain in the cupboard?! Perhaps it shall be framed as a certificate of risk management.

Thankfully, it looks like he bought 20,000 shares @ 24c so it's only $5k or so damage before tax, and less after tax if there are gains to be offset.


----------



## Miner (29 September 2014)

It is sad to learn about Bandanna's fall after great rise.
BND should not however blame to Aurizon. BND was privileged with poor pricing from QR Rail during government regime and Aurizon just exercised its rights to negotiate a price which they felt right to run business. Unfortunately in a competitive world every one sharpens the knife to get best deal.
I do have sympathy with BND holders as one time I was about to put money on this but backed off.


----------

